# pangram (phrases containing all alphabet letters)



## cobweb

In English, the phrase THE QUICK BROWN FOX JUMPS OVER THE LAZY DOG contains all the letters in the English alphabet.

Are there phrases or sentences in French, Spanish and Italian which also contain all the alphabet's letters, and, if so, would users kindly post them, please?


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian
*Ma la volpe col suo balzo ha raggiunto il quieto Fido* (this is the free translation of the English version)
*Qualche notizia pavese mi fa sbadigliare*

*Avrà spazio qualche furbo, indegnamente
*
*In quel campo si trovan funghi in abbondanza*


----------



## Stéphane89

In french:

*PORTEZ CE VIEUX WHISKY AU JUGE BLOND QUI FUME.* _(Bring this old whisky to the fair-haired judge who smokes.)_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Another panagram in English: *Jackdaws love my big sphinx of quartz.

* Turkish: *Pijamalı hasta, yağız şoföre çabucak güvendi. _(The patient in pajamas trusted the swarthy driver quickly.)_


----------



## sarcie

In German:
*Franz jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern.

(Franz chased right across Bavaria in a shabby taxi?)
*


----------



## cyanista

^"Franz is chasing across Bavaria in a completely battered taxi."
C is missing, though.


----------



## jmx

I've just discovered that this kind of sentences are called 'pangrams'. The Spanish Wikipedia page about "pangrama" contains some examples in Spanish :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangrama


----------



## dn88

Some Polish ones, all found in Wikipedia:

Pchnąć w tę łódź jeża lub ośm skrzyń fig.
Pójdźże, kiń tę chmurność w głąb flaszy!
Dość gróźb fuzją, klnę, pych i małżeństw!
Pójdź w loch zbić małżeńską gęś futryn!
Filmuj rzeź żądań, pość, gnęb chłystków!
O, mógłże sęp chlań wyjść furtką bździn. 
Mężny bądź, chroń pułk twój i sześć flag.
Chwyć małżonkę, strój bądź pleśń z fugi.


----------



## jonquiliser

Answers.com often has splendid answers! Here's a long list of pangrams, including genuine and perfect ones, in many languages.

The Swedish alphabet includes letters not used apart from in loanwords, so most phrases tend to sound really, really forced.

Here are a few (from the page mentioned) - but they are written using archaic spelling for some words:
Flygande bäckasiner söka hwila på mjuka tuvor (doesn't have q, x or z)
Gud hjälpe qvickt Zorns mö få aw byxor 
Yxskaftbud, ge vår wczonmö IQhjälp (perfect as a pangram, far from perfection in terms of meaning and comprehensibility )


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> C is missing, though.


 
It isn't. Read it again.


----------



## kusurija

Japanese:
*いろはにほへとちりぬるをわかよたれそつねならむうゐのおくやまけふこえてあさきゆめみしゑひもせすん*.
i-ro-ha-ni-ho-he-to-chi-ri-nu-ru-(w)o-wa-ka-yo-ta-re-so-tsu-ne-na-ra-mu-u-(w)i-no-o-ku-ya-ma-ke-fu-ko-e-te-a-sa-ki-yu-me-mi-shi-(w)e-hi-mo-se-su-N.

色は匂へど 散りぬるを    [iro wa nioedo chirinuru 'o]
     我が世誰ぞ 常ならむ       [waga yo dare zo tsune naramu]
     有為の奥山 今日越えて    [ui no okuyama kyo: koete]
     浅き夢見じ 酔ひもせずん. [asaki(=asai) yume miji ehi(=ei) mo sezuN]
This is classic _iroha_uta. 

_As flowers are brilliant but_ [_inevitably_] _fall,__
      who could remain constant in our world?_ [_No one could_]_
      Today let us transcend the high mountain of transience,
__      and there will be no more shallow dreaming, no more drunkenness._

[English version here]


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

За миг бях в чужд плюшен скърцащ фотьойл.

For a moment I was in someone else's plush squeaking armchair.


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* we can say a perfect pangram, a phrase that contains every letter of the Finnish alphabet (we don't have b, c, f, q, w, x, z, å) and every letter only once:

_Törkylempijä vongahdus_ (= a dirty lover, a howling sound)

The only problem is to find a perfect situation where to use it.


----------



## Saluton

jmartins said:


> I've just discovered that this kind of sentences are called 'pangrams'. The Spanish Wikipedia page about "pangrama" contains some examples in Spanish :
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangrama


That's right. Click the language links that are on the left of that Wikipedia page (Azərbaycan, Žemaitėška, Български...) and you'll get a lot of examples. Here's one for Russian if you like (other Russian examples are even more senseless ):
_— Любя, съешь щипцы, — вздохнёт мэр, — кайф жгуч._
Transliteration with stresses marked:_ — Lyuby*a*, syesh' shchipts*y*, — vzdokhny*o*t mer, — kayf zhguch._
Translation: _"If you love you'll eat tongs," the mayor will sigh, "the bliss is poignant."_
 But at least there are no repeating letters here


----------



## Demurral

cyanista said:


> "Franz is chasing across Bavaria in a completely battered taxi."
> C is missing, though.



durCh!


----------



## kusurija

In Samogitian(Žemaitėška):

Cha, mona bluogė̅jė vākalē bazaunīdamė sogalvuojė tik kūlīnūs grōžto falšīvē pamačītė ciuocē.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Γαζίες καὶ μυρτιὲς δὲν θὰ βρῶ πιὰ στὸ χρυσαφὶ ξέφωτο-ɣaz*i*es ke mirtç*e*s ðen θa vr*o* pç*a* sto khrisaf*i* ks*e*foto
(No more shall I see acacias or myrtles in the golden clearing)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pangrams


----------



## RaLo18

The most notable prefect pangram in Hebrew is:
שפן אכל קצת גזר בטעם חסה, ודי
(A rabbit ate some lettuce flavored carrot, and that's it)

In Hebrew, there are 5 letters with a final form, different than its normal form. These pangrams contain all letters + the 5 final forms:

איך נטוס עם גד כץ, הזקן שמחלף בצרפת?
(How will we fly with Gad Katz, the old person who is replaced in France?)

עטלף אבק נס דרך מזגן שהתפוצץ כי חם
(A dust bat ran away through an air conditioner which exploded because it's hot)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> ...Swedish...
> Flygande bäckasiner söka hwila på mjuka tuvor (doesn't have q, x or z)
> Gud hjälpe qvickt Zorns mö få aw byxor
> Yxskaftbud, ge vår wczonmö IQhjälp (perfect as a pangram, far from perfection in terms of meaning and comprehensibility )


Yup, totally outlandish, particularly the last one... translations:
Flying snipes seek rest on soft tufts.
May God quickly help Zorn's maiden get her pants off.
Axe-handle messenger, give our WC-zone maiden IQ help.

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

^Hehe, but to be precise, the second translates rather as "May God quickly help Zorn's maid to get pants off" . In any case, what is not outlandish in the phrases, is archaic (hwila) or invented ortography (aw...). Not to mention the wczonmö without hyphens, even..  Anything to make a pangram, innit?


----------



## danieleferrari

Any more pangrams round here?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

A google search reveals this for Cymraeg/Welsh:

*Parciais fy jac codi baw hud llawn dŵr ger tŷ Mabon*
(I parked my magical full of water JCB near Mabon's house)

Though why this should omit 7 of our 8 digraphs is anyone's guess. I s'pose it may have been presented by a non-Welsh speaker as being an attempted pangram using Welsh letters recognisable to an English (or other language speaker) but dropping those which didn't fit a particular pattern. Further, the one digraph noted <ll>, is of course well-known outside the Welsh speaking community for its rarity in world languages (but regular feature of some Welsh place names) - but it most definitely is not 'double l.


----------



## Zareza

*Romanian

Muzicologă în bej, vând whisky și tequila, preț fix. *
= Beige-clad musicologist, selling whisky and tequila, fixed price. (the musicologist is a lady/woman)

*Vând muzică de jazz și haine de bun-gust în New York și Quebec la preț fix.*
= I sell jazz music and tasteful clothes in New York and Quebec at a fixed price.


----------



## elroy

This page has pangrams in many different languages.


----------

